# Kritters Crumble- pro's & con's



## Ozzie Python (Jan 20, 2011)

Gday people,

i'm looking at switching over from newspaper to kritters crumble for something different so i am looking for any reviews or opinions from those that are using it.

i have had a search and have seen many use it, but no real opinions of how it performs.

I have used aspen in the past for bluetongues and loved it, only down side was the cost (which i am yet to find out with KC but am led to believe it is well priced).

any opinions from your experiences with it welcomed.....


also interested if you use the fine or co**** grade and which has worked better- i am looking at co**** to try minimise the snakes ingesting it at feed time.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I use kritters crumble with my snakes and lizards and have had no problems. Its a natural product, so I've been told shouldn't have any problems with impaction, etc. Plus it looks great! I've only ever used the fine due to one of my Beardies having a stump for a leg and couldn't have anything too co****. But im a thumbs up for this product.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 20, 2011)

it looks the goods, my main issue is the spot cleaning as i normally replace everything as soon as i see a mess, papers free. 

not sure about the full replacement at 3 monthly intervals like they suggest, id think 2-3 weeks max with daily spot cleaning, again depending on costs.

i've heard it is a little damp, but assume with heat in the enclosure that would dry right out fairly quickly.


----------



## harley0402 (Jan 20, 2011)

hi, i use it in both my BHP enclosures, its great, its easy to spot clean and it is a bit damp when you first open the packaging but soon dries out in the enclosure. My snakes love it because they can burrow in it. I use the course stuff. I have never had any problems with it.


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 20, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> hi, i use it in both my BHP enclosures, its great, its easy to spot clean and it is a bit damp when you first open the packaging but soon dries out in the enclosure. My snakes love it because they can burrow in it. I use the course stuff. I have never had any problems with it.


 
Yeah same here, my BHP loves to burrow and trash it, and its cheaper then sand and other substrate too.

And one bag will spread far in a enclosure.


----------



## harley0402 (Jan 20, 2011)

i used a 3kg bag and it covered the floor of a 1200x50x50 enclosure and 900x50x50 enclosure.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 20, 2011)

G'day Stu,

I've been searching for the perfect substrate for years, but always ended up going back to newspaper for just about everything apart from Shinglebacks, which I had on Breeders Choice for obvious reasons.

I was given a few bags of Breeders Choice at Wild Expo and liked it that much I bought the entire lot they had left over at Scales and Tails - enough to fill the back of a ute. I've only used it with a few snakes but we have a couple of banks of enclosures almost ready to go that I'll put it in with them.


----------



## adfel (Jan 20, 2011)

its very much the same as Kitty's crumble kitty litter... It is a little more in price for a smaller bag but come dry whereas the kitty's crumble is slightly moist... I pay around $18.00 for a 20-25ltre bag of kittys crumble. I love it great for use with snakes and I have my beardy on it now too... absorbs moisture and odour while looking good...


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 20, 2011)

adfel said:


> its very much the same as Kitty's crumble kitty litter


It IS Kitty's Crumble, just a new name & now also a co**** grade.

I've been using it for nearly a year now, both grades, & reckon it's great. Looks good, easy to spot clean, relatively cheap (compared to the ransom like prices asked for aspen). As others have said of their BHPs, my womas also like shovelling through it. They, & my Bredl's, have occasionally ingested a small amount at feeding time with no ill effects at all (of both fine & co**** grades).

It could be costly & time consuming for those with a large collection, but as I only have a handful of pythons, I intend to continue using it.


----------



## FAY (Jan 20, 2011)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day Stu,
> 
> I've been searching for the perfect substrate for years, but always ended up going back to newspaper for just about everything apart from Shinglebacks, which I had on Breeders Choice for obvious reasons.
> 
> I was given a few bags of Breeders Choice at Wild Expo and liked it that much I bought the entire lot they had left over at Scales and Tails - enough to fill the back of a ute. I've only used it with a few snakes but we have a couple of banks of enclosures almost ready to go that I'll put it in with them.



Ummm breeders choice...


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for that everyone, think you've sold me. only have 10 enclosures with womas and childrens now so i'm guessing all of them will enjoy having a dig around. cheers.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 20, 2011)

FAY said:


> Ummm breeders choice...


 
Whoops, sorry everybody! I meant "I was given a few bags of Kitty's Krumble...".


----------



## deebo (Jan 20, 2011)

how do you think it will go with a pegboard back on the enclosure? Do you think it will fall through or block up the holes at the base of the enclosure?

Not a big issue but might just be a bit of a pain.

Also, does anyone know where you can buy it bulk to make the price more comparable with Hysorb for keeping rats on? (dont want to steal your thread stu but thought id ask!)


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 20, 2011)

When I used to breed large quantities of rats, I was buying Hysorb by the ton for about $8 a bale - I doubt you'll get anywhere near that value from Kitty's Krumble.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 20, 2011)

if it slips through the pegboard just screw a piece of wood about an inch high along the back.

still waiting to hear back from rob about that dave. I've got the qld reps phone number if you want to hit her up. if i like it, and others did, i'd be up for putting in $ for a pallet load.

next trick is finding it, anyone know where i can get it around logan or south brisbane area? all the places i've been told that stock it have drawn a blank.....


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 20, 2011)

I can sort you out with some now if you like, just replace it when you do find someone who sells it or if you buy a pallet load.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jan 20, 2011)

might take you up on that offer jonno. i believe some is coming into stock next week, if i miss out i'll give you a yell and try catch up with you somewhere.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 20, 2011)

Their online store locator isn't working at the moment but if you email them from the Contact Us link on their site, I'm sure they'd be able to let you know where you can get some local to your area.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 20, 2011)

Last time I checked their site, it said there was a store in Northmead, Liverpool and I think the North Shore somewhere.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 20, 2011)

The Northmead shop doesn't sell it, I tried around November.


----------



## cement (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the stuff.
It is quite moist though so thats fine for the darwins, but it stays wet in cool parts of an enclosure though it dries out on top.The other good thing is that I recycle it through my rodents and then onto the garden. Its great.


----------



## cougars (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone get it in SA?


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had people tell me the fine grade one is terrible etc to the point that 'it almost killed my snake!' as they feed wet, thawed out rodents on it and it sticks to the prey item, snakes ingest it etc. I've also been told that it 'the fine fibres stick into my womas scales, it hurts your animals'. 
However, I use it personally on my pythons without a problem, the fibres do occaisionally stick in between the belly scales of the snakes, however fall out again if brushed off or rubbed off as the snake moves about its enclosure. I also feed my snakes on the substrate, only i towel dry the thawed rodents and feed them on a small containers lid to reduce the amount stuck to the rodent. The snake tends to rub its face after swallowing the food on branches etc and if it ingests any its minimal. I'm sure they ingest soil/small bark in the wild with minimal effect also?


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 8, 2012)

G'day well I just put the coarse crumble in 3 of my tanks and non of my pythons will touch the stuff!? They are all hangen out on top I there hides. One of them went for a short slither but with his head razed up and quickly got off the stuff.
They better bloody like it. I'll give it 24 hrs till I change it to aspen.


----------



## edstar (May 8, 2012)

How often do people replace the whole lot??


----------



## Marzzy (May 8, 2012)

As long as you dry the food properly the kritter crumble won't stick. It's natural and doesn't expand in the stomach. Looks great and is easy to spot clean. I Havnt had a problem with moisture at all only in the click clack id probably stick with paper towel. 
But other then that it's awesome


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 13, 2012)

i dont use it as yet but i plan to get some for my BHP enclosure on wednesday.....ive found it at repttile city aswell as gully reptile centa......


----------



## leamos (May 13, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Last time I checked their site, it said there was a store in Northmead, Liverpool and I think the North Shore somewhere.



There's stores in St Leonards and Chatswood (north shore) that stock it



edstar said:


> How often do people replace the whole lot??



Personally I spot clean weekly and do a complete clean out every 6 to 8 weeks



RELLIK81 said:


> i dont use it as yet but i plan to get some for my BHP enclosure on wednesday.....ive found it at repttile city aswell as gully reptile centa......



Yeah BHP will love the stuff my woma seems to really enjoy burrowing through it


----------

